
How Agile Failed – A Retrospective - Fortative
https://medium.com/the-process-architect/how-agile-failed-a-retrospective-7a47176ae6a6
======
sideshowmel
Agile works, but not for everyone and everywhere. It's like DevOps, you need
buy-in from everyone or it won't work.

